# Power steering return lines



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a 05 M6 car with cracked power steering return lines (Black s bend lines to cooler) and return lines from power steering tank and they are leaking at clamps. I want to replace them, but auto parts stores say dealer is only option, what are these lines? They are not high pressure, would rubber trans lines be an option? Russell has bulk power steering line as well. Do I have to go dealer part? Thanks.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

As long as it's the return line, you'll be fine patching it with rubber.


----------



## socrixinit (Sep 10, 2010)

transmission line is more for high pressure, you wont have a problem using it along with some new clamps to stop that leak. Also u can go to your local parts store for the trans line no need to wait for the russell line to show up


----------

